# Morecambe round results - a lesson in golf is handed out.



## splashtryagain (Oct 29, 2012)

Myself, saving_par (please redo to made_par) and louise_a played today in great weather after yesterdays torrential rain, course was playing ok but very wet in places  - including one of the tripiest things I have seen in years when sp stood on a patch of ground only for it to wobble like a water bed (about 3m long and 2m wide), it was very much akin to a massive spot - dry turf on top and bubble underneath.

Anyway, great company and a good round for louise and I (2 and 3 over net) - pleasing after 2 months off and doldrums before that. The really impressive thing was the sublime golf sp played. 4 under net, level par gross with 3 birdies, a bogey and a double. It was a joy to watch with the iron striking and short game just brilliant - well played mate, as I said we'll get a game where we both play soon. Louise, my money is on you at Caldy - fantastic ball striking, worryingly good from 100yds and in, 19 hcp:fore::fore:.

Thanks for making the effort to come and play, can't really go wrong at a tenner can you?


----------



## louise_a (Oct 29, 2012)

Yes, a great day, thanks for making me turn up  It always impresses me how far and straight you guys off the forum can hit the ball, I didnt play too badly a few iffy shots, not putting too well and takin 3 in a bunker messed my card up a bit but quite happy with a net 75, in my buffer.

It was a pleaure watching someone get it round in level par and with a double on a par 3 too, ironic really cos both me and STA both parred it.

Thanks again and see you at Caldy, which you have now jinxed for me.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the game both of you, a pleasure to play golf on a nice day with no wind and a good round topped it off nicely.

Don't worry STA, one of these days we will both bring our 'A' game on the same day.

louise_a, I can only agree with what STA says above, my money is on you at Caldy.


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Well done crew! Great to see the north west golfing contingent spreading 

P.S Ladbrokes have just clipped Louise_a into the 6/4 favourite for the World golf championship at Caldy golf club on November 4th


----------



## Val (Oct 29, 2012)

The NW contingent is spreading and I hope to join in on a few after work rounds with some of you lot when the clocks go forward


----------



## Birchy (Oct 29, 2012)

Valentino said:



			The NW contingent is spreading and I hope to join in on a few after work rounds with some of you lot when the clocks go forward 

Click to expand...

Good to hear! Best thing about this forum is how it brings people from all over the UK together playing golf.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 31, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			one of the tripiest things I have seen in years when sp stood on a patch of ground only for it to wobble like a water bed (about 3m long and 2m wide), it was very much akin to a massive spot - dry turf on top and bubble underneath.
		
Click to expand...

I've seen someone do that and the turf suddenly gave way and they went practically waist deep


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've seen someone do that and the turf suddenly gave way and they went practically waist deep 

Click to expand...

That thought did cross my mind as I was standing there, fortunately I'm not a heavyweight


----------

